# Deckhands Wanted



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Any deckhand want to work/make money in 2016 decking for fishing charters contact me. I have 34' Sportfisherman boat with twin diesels. I can captain but need a crew. You help sell the trip, work the deck. You provide the labor, I provide boat kinda deal. Boat located in Destin Florida. PM me here and or email. [email protected]


----------



## J.Garver (Jan 19, 2016)

Requirements? Hard worker just getting into industry.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

What's the boat's name?

I'm a deckhand/captain with 15 yrs experience out of Destin.

850.865.0453


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

I've spent the last 10 years crewboating in the oilfield..looking for a change..I hold a 100 ton master license and have been on boats and fished all my life

Mike
850 499 4688


----------

